# Manly Monday 9/4



## nabs12 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hey guys,
Im thinking of heading out from Manly on monday morning.. Looking to go to fish around Green Island. So far Seabreeze is saying around 15knots. Having not fished in the bay before, is this too windy to go out? 
I think its about 5kms out to green from Manly. Anybody interested in joining in? If anyones got any tips about fishing the area, it would be great!


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

I am thinking about heading out that way on Monday - drop me a PM to arrange.


----------

